
$8.3B Was Invested In 3,267 VC Deals In 2012; Seed Funding Hits Record Levels  - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/15/report-8-3b-was-invested-in-3267-vc-deals-in-2012-seed-funding-hits-record-levels/
======
xxchan
The title seems to be corrected. It's actually $28.3B.

